# Looking for a room



## Shmick (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm Mick, an Aussie who just moved to Istanbul. I'm looking for a room to rent from someone living on the Asian side, preferably near Bostanci however anywhere relatively close to a metro station. I teach English online from 10am-6pm so would need a place that's quiet.

My phone number is +90 531 923 0011 if anyone can help me out. I'd be easy to live with - I don't smoke, I might have one beer or a raki once in a blue moon if I'm out with friends, and I'll be spending most weekends at my girlfriend's place.

Anyway, please contact me if you can help.

Thanks


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Shmick said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm Mick, an Aussie who just moved to Istanbul. I'm looking for a room to rent from someone living on the Asian side, preferably near Bostanci however anywhere relatively close to a metro station. I teach English online from 10am-6pm so would need a place that's quiet.
> 
> ...


Hello Mick, in case you have trouble to find a room in Asian side, my friend is looking for a roommate in European side in Gayrettepe which is nearby the metrobus station. anyway, you can also check some other roommate sites, but my advice is do not pay over 700-800TL for a room including bills.


----------

